# Internet Paranoia



## Praetor

So... how paranoid are you? 
Whitelisting for me


----------



## nomav6

I only use what is built in with firefox


----------



## Praetor

For the record (since im not a FF'er), what IS built into Firefox? I'm guessing a basic popup blocker and firewall?


----------



## kb1ghc

I just have a crappy linksys router used as a firewall, and Avast! Antivirus, and spybot search and destory.

i'm not too paranoid,

actually, supposedly netgear routers are nice, because if you get port scanned, it will alert you, and will take prevenitive action, (closing ports, etc.)


----------



## Praetor

> i'm not too paranoid


I didnt used to be paranoid.... then they came after me....


----------



## Geoff

Generally i use an anti-virus and firewall, but now i use deepfreeze so i only use a firewall.


----------



## suprasteve

Praetor's gonna hack into all our computers now that he knows our security....and I think he's more than capable....


----------



## atomic

What is it today with people digging up really old threads?


----------



## TheChef

Norton Internet Security (Anti-Virus+Firewall+SpyWare), Windows Firewall. Mainly my dad's doing, I could care less about anything more than the windows firewall.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hehe*

Always been quite paranoid, so WHITELISTING for me. Why risk it when you have the power to be safe? LOL

JAN


----------



## Motoxrdude

What the hell?? firewall,  antivirus????

Jp, i use antivir and a router


----------



## bigsaucybob

i have the windows firewall.

and avast anti virus. that i dont even keep running, and use once a month.


----------



## Buzz1927

This thread's 18 months old


----------



## Motoxrdude

hahah wow. It was under New Posts so i posted


----------



## Xycron

Since its been reseected anyways...

I dont have a firewall, aintovirus or anything, all i use for internet, is my router and cable modem. so far my pc runs buatifull, better then anyone I know.. you only need that stuff if you dont know how to use a PC right.


----------



## suprasteve

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> hahah wow. It was under New Posts so i posted


yeah me too, I'M BLAMING GEOFF!


----------



## elmarcorulz

suprasteve said:
			
		

> yeah me too, I'M BLAMING GEOFF!


No! Blame Omega


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> No! Blame Omega


lol, i was just browsing through Praetors thread history


----------



## elmarcorulz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> lol, i was just browsing through Praetors thread history


LOL, must of taken a while


----------



## Geoff

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> LOL, must of taken a while


not really, he only has 2 pages of threads


----------



## elmarcorulz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> not really, he only has 2 pages of threads


3 actually  But i was thinking of posts, not threads


----------



## suprasteve

I don't know who this omega guy is, dunno if I like him....hey whatever happened to geoff, he really knew what he was talking about, not like this omega guy...jk


----------



## Geoff

suprasteve said:
			
		

> I don't know who this omega guy is, dunno if I like him....hey whatever happened to geoff, he really knew what he was talking about, not like this omega guy...jk


lol, i wonder what happened to him...


----------



## Burgon

Firewall+firefox+popup blocker
Thats enough i think


----------



## dragon2309

i have AVG and i use firefox defualt, spybot search and destroy, plus i dont usually go looking at dodgy porn sites and illegal warez bins.


----------



## spacedude89

Depends what im doing, for general internet usage:
 Antivirus & Firewall: blacklisting & whitelisting

For some things;
Antivirus & Firewall & Proxy w/ Whitelisting

But now I took a look at IDS's and i think im going to get one. SOO after this thread its now;
Antivirus & Firewall & IDS w/ whitelisting


----------



## Dngrsone

Hard Firewall, personal firewall, proxy, blacklist.  AV is a given, except for Xycron, who's swimming through the swamp nekkid.


----------



## Xycron

Dngrsone said:
			
		

> Hard Firewall, personal firewall, proxy, blacklist.  AV is a given, except for Xycron, who's swimming through the swamp nekkid.


Over 6 months and im fine, still only 15 processes at start up, lesss then 90mb of ram at idel, still runs fast, no virus no spyware, nothing stolen, no crashes, everything has been fine.

Well techncially I have ahd to reinstall window's twice, but that was because of motherboard/cpu changes, and not from viruses and such.


----------



## skidude

Firefox, plus Norton on stock settings... not much of virus freak since I dont open stupid e-mails or download retarded things which are obviously viruses.


----------



## Veurruckte

Antivirus: ClamAV (AVG on windows)
Firewall: iptables (Zonealarm on windows) and router (With built in firewall)
Proxy: Tor
IDS: Snort

Ehh, I don't consider myself paranoid. I just believe in being as secure as I can be  .


----------



## Mr.Suave

Firefox, AntiVir, windows firewall, and nvidia firewall. havent changed any settings.
not too paranoid. and if i ever do get a virus, i got you guys


----------



## Blue

I have not used Antivirus for awhile now but I clean spyware.


----------



## Rambo

Heh, I must've missed this thread, or I wasn't registered at the time when it was made. I read the first couple of posts... Praetor, where are you nowadays? Why aren't I seeing much of you? 

Anyway, I voted for _Antivirus? Firewall? Huh?_. I do have AVG installed, but I don't run it, unless I suspect I'm infected with something.

EDIT: Oh, and also, on my Mac I don't need any


----------



## Dr Studly

just NOD32 AntiVirus and windows firewall
and the stuff firefox has
very simple
very not taking up lots of system resources


----------



## Xycron

Rambo said:
			
		

> Heh, I must've missed this thread, or I wasn't registered at the time when it was made. I read the first couple of posts... Praetor, where are you nowadays? Why aren't I seeing much of you?
> 
> Anyway, I voted for _Antivirus? Firewall? Huh?_. I do have AVG installed, but I don't run it, unless I suspect I'm infected with something.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and also, on my Mac I don't need any


It was made in 08-28-2004...


----------



## Jiffyman

I use mcaffee with custom settings and zone alarm with some custom settings.


----------

